# 1930s Beautiful Survivor pair Blue Metallic/ pinstriped w/air cool hubs Elgin Wheels w/ Nice Allstate tires



## bobcycles (Feb 6, 2022)

Really nice survivor drop center wheel set in that Metallic Blue Bird-esque blue.  Super good surviving paint
and hubs are shiny and matched Sharp fin early profile.  Fantastic survivors  26 x 2/125 just awesome!
Tires are very good survivors and also matched ALL STATE black walls.  
Great pair to grease and oil up and GO! Shipping varies from 30-50 depending on west coast or east.
deal?

bobcycles@aol.com 
or here for questions


----------



## Hoagie57 (Feb 8, 2022)

$60.00 👍


----------



## ninolecoast (Feb 8, 2022)

100


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 8, 2022)

nd


----------



## B-Rad 68 (Aug 7, 2022)

Are these still available?


----------

